# Hairless Cockapoo



## Monika (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello 

Just wondering if anyone came across hairless cockapoo? Found a dog for adoption and according to current owner and their vet puppy was born without hair gene. Other than that it has clean health bill.


----------

